# skeeter pee volcano



## reefman (Mar 5, 2015)

Was in a hurry today, and added Sparkloid, and Potassium Sorbate just a few minutes apart to my Skeeter pee. This pee was started early January and finished fermenting a few weeks ago at 0.994.
After these two additions, I got lazy and added 3 cups of sugar (dry) rather than making invert sugar (which I would normally do). As the last of the sugar was flowing thru the funnel, the batch erupted and spewed out almost a full bottle of liquid.
Never had this happen before! Thought maybe it was fegassing, but I didn't think here was much gas left in there.
Any ideas?


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2015)

Yep, you got it to degass. The co2 went to the sugar and oops. Best idea for next time, let the gross lees settle, rack them off, I usually let it sit for a couple of weeks or more, then add the sparkaloid. Let it sit til it clears, then let it sit for a week or two to compact the lees that drop out. Now rack off them. Now add your k-meta and sorbate, I usually let it sit for a couple of weeks, add the sugar and stir it in. Now let it sit for a couple more weeks and make sure it doesn't decide to referment. When it it good and clear mite have to rack again, drink and bottle. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## reefman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Arne. That was my suspicion as well. I'll try more patience next batch.


----------



## Arne (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol, been there done that and it will probably happen again. That is why it is nice to have my junky basement floor instead of a nice finished place to play with my wines. No problems with the spills. Arne.


----------

